# [NET] alice adsl forwarding Anomalo[SOLVED]

## Ilvalle

Ciao, 

lo scopo del gioco e' distribuire la connesione su una sottorete.

Sul server attacco il modem e funziona tutto , seguendo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-168859-highlight-adsl+alice.html

```
route:

192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.224 U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

```
/etc/resolc.conf:

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

Per attivare il forwarding:

```

/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE 

```

Ora la sottorere riceve indirizzi e gateway dal server (dhcp)

tutti i pc possono pingare all'esterno

MA nn possono navigare da nessuna parte,

o meglio il problema e' che navigano solo su siti

che sono stati già visitati in precedenza (cache di mozilla ) credo.

dove sta il problema ?

PLast edited by Ilvalle on Thu Oct 27, 2005 10:07 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ar3ac

# enable ip forwarding in the kernel

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

bye,

ar3ac

----------

## Ilvalle

si è già operativo 

se no nn riuscirei nemmeno a pingare...

----------

## makoomba

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

chi è 192.168.1.1 ?

----------

## Ilvalle

si,

192.168.1.1 --> modem adsl ethernet con dns server.

il mio server usa 192.168.1.1 per risolvere gli indirizzi

la sotto rete usa il server (dnsmasq)

ho provato per scrupolo con dns classici di tim 

ma nulla.

----------

## makoomba

cioè la risoluzione dei nomi funziona sul server ma non sui client ?

se metti nel resolv.conf di un client

```
nameserver 212.216.172.62
```

e dai un 

```
host www.google.it
```

che viene fuori ?

----------

## Ilvalle

dai client

tutti pingano chiunque...

ma vengono apparentemente chiuse le porte alte

un ssh

parte mi chiede la connessione e siferma, nulla altro.

ma dal server ciò nn avviene.

credo che il  modem adsl abbia un firewall

ma come fa ha chudere le connesioni solo alla sottorete

----------

## Danilo

Da come parli (192.168.1.1 ) sembra che tu abbbia come modem un alice gate pirelli.

Se cosi' fosse detto modem risulta essere limitato (oltre ad essere assolutamente non configurabile) da telecom su vari fronti: fa una ricerca su google per verificare se e' fattibile una rete domestica con questo modem.

C'e' chi sta pensando a metterci su il firmware originale del cipset per evitare queste limitazioni ma sembra che non ci siano ancora riusciti.

Altro non so, in quanto avendo esigenze minimali (un solo computer dietro il modem stesso) non mi sono informato.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> C'e' chi sta pensando a metterci su il firmware originale del cipset per evitare queste limitazioni ma sembra che non ci siano ancora riusciti.Altro non so, in quanto avendo esigenze minimali (un solo computer dietro il modem stesso) non mi sono informato.

 

già, spesso telecom sui modem che fornisce in comodato, opera delle pesanti restrizioni

sostituendo il firmware originale della periferica con uno modificato (da loro) allo scopo..

ad esempio, tempo fa avevo un ericsson hm210 ethernet, io pensavo fosse

un modem adsl ethernet, invece era un router adsl (con una sola porta)

che montava un firmware modificato da telecom che ne restringeva le funzionalità....

omg, ancora oggi mi chiedo perche'?

----------

## Danilo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> omg, ancora oggi mi chiedo perche'?

 

Non solo sui modem in comodato ma anche su quelli che vende.

Il mio, alice gate pirelli, l'ho comprato su ebay nuovo e... fortuna ha voluto che facessi il contratto con alice se rimanevo con tele2 (che dice di non supportare il pppoe)  avrei potuto usarlo solo come soprammobile.

Credo Telecom che si comporta cosi' per obbligarti ad attivare i suoi servizi (alice mia e cosi' via...).

Inoltre credo che cerchi cosi' di contenere i costi del suo call center: se io utente non posso modificare le impostazioni del router non li chiamo addossando alla linea colpe della mia errata configurazione del modem.

Peccato pero' ho letto le caratteristiche del chipset conexant che monta il mio modem: semplicemente una favola.

----------

## Ilvalle

ti confermo. 

1. modem alice pirelli

2. La pagina del gateway è informativa altro null'altro.

----------

## makoomba

mi posti un ifconfig ?

----------

## Danilo

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> ti confermo. 
> 
> 1. modem alice pirelli
> 
> 2. La pagina del gateway è informativa altro null'altro.

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Un paio di info allora.

1) Il modem e' tuo o in comodato? 

2) da http://192.168.1.1 che versione software e firmware da?

----------

## Danilo

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> ti confermo. 
> 
> 1. modem alice pirelli
> 
> 2. La pagina del gateway è informativa altro null'altro.

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Un paio di info allora.

1) Il modem e' tuo o in comodato? 

2) da http://192.168.1.1 che versione software e firmware da?

PS: potro' continuare solo stasera sul tardi...

----------

## Ilvalle

Ciao

```
ifconfig 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet    

          inet addr:192.168.1.28  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.224

          inet6 addr: fe80::202:3fff:fe16:140a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:25084 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:31468 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5286174 (5.0 Mb)  TX bytes:2446138 (2.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet    

          inet addr:192.168.0.144  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:35ff:fe1b:5475/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:10 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000 Memory:d0000000-d0000fff 

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:82.58.25.73  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:477 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:447 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:427923 (417.8 Kb)  TX bytes:82616 (80.6 Kb)

```

per quanto riguarda il modem 

Identificativi Prodotto

Nome e ID 	Alice Gate

Versione Software 	AG_2.0.4

Versione Firmware ADSL 	3.46

----------

## makoomba

sul server, prova

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.1.28
```

----------

## Ilvalle

no!

cmq ho provato una vpn con casa di un mio amico

tutto operativo!!! la lan passa dal server e torna!

che strano proprio nn capisco

per iptables nel kernel ho inseito praticamente tutto, 

tutto monolitico nessun modulo;

Per precisare:

il modem nn è il problema, se si passa a windows  :Evil or Very Mad: 

tutto funziona

Paolo

----------

## Danilo

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per precisare:
> 
> il modem nn è il problema, se si passa a windows 
> ...

 

Potevi dirlo prima!!!

Buona configurazione allora   :Razz: 

----------

## Ilvalle

si

ok ma nn funziona ancora nulla!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ilvalle

seguito

 http:/ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml

```

ada ~ # iptables-save 

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.2 on Mon Oct 24 04:08:35 2005

*raw

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [313478:51373946]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [369336:318055725]

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Oct 24 04:08:35 2005

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.2 on Mon Oct 24 04:08:35 2005

*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [14676:976762]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [1413:92122]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [2521:440577]

-A POSTROUTING -o eth2 -j MASQUERADE 

-A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE 

-A POSTROUTING -o eth2 -j MASQUERADE 

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Oct 24 04:08:35 2005

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.2 on Mon Oct 24 04:08:35 2005

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [313480:51374050]

:INPUT ACCEPT [285218:47162058]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [27911:4174640]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [369338:318056005]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [397751:321966650]

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Oct 24 04:08:35 2005

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.2 on Mon Oct 24 04:08:35 2005

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [90:9072]

:FORWARD DROP [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [663:83929]

-A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT 

-A INPUT -i eth0 -j ACCEPT 

-A INPUT -i ! eth0 -p udp -m udp --dport 67 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

-A INPUT -i ! eth0 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

-A INPUT -i ! eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 0:1023 -j DROP 

-A INPUT -i ! eth0 -p udp -m udp --dport 0:1023 -j DROP 

-A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -i eth0 -j DROP 

-A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT 

-A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -i eth1 -j ACCEPT 

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Oct 24 04:08:35 2005

```

qualcuno mi può aiutare?!

Il problema è sempre lo stesso...

Paolo

----------

## makoomba

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -A POSTROUTING -o eth2 -j MASQUERADE 
> 
> ...

 

?? queste non mi tornano

metti il masquarading su ppp0

----------

## ar3ac

Ma hai provato a cambiare dns server come ti ha detto makoomba ?

bye

ar3ac

----------

## Ilvalle

si scusate!

Ecco quello corretto... 

```

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.2 on Mon Oct 24 20:36:14 2005

*raw

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [335137:64450237]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [378069:322261019]

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Oct 24 20:36:14 2005

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.2 on Mon Oct 24 20:36:14 2005

*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [17838:1178865]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [1768:116318]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [2695:454314]

-A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE 

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Oct 24 20:36:14 2005

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.2 on Mon Oct 24 20:36:14 2005

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [335152:64451017]

:INPUT ACCEPT [303447:59789677]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [29702:4524434]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [378084:322262903]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [409922:326536622]

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Oct 24 20:36:14 2005

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.2 on Mon Oct 24 20:36:14 2005

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [76:5174]

:FORWARD DROP [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [409:42567]

-A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT 

-A INPUT -i eth0 -j ACCEPT 

-A INPUT -i ! eth0 -p udp -m udp --dport 67 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unrea  chable 

-A INPUT -i ! eth0 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unrea  chable 

-A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -i eth0 -j DROP 

-A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT 

-A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -i ppp0 -j ACCEPT 

COMMIT

# Completed on Mon Oct 24 20:36:14 2005

```

La situazione è sempre la stessa   :Sad: 

Lanciando dal client hostx, 

```

echo nameserver 192.168.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf

root@rella ~ # hostx www.gentoo.org

www.gentoo.org          A       38.99.64.201

www.gentoo.org          A       66.219.59.46

www.gentoo.org          A       204.225.92.144

```

Inserendo un dns pubblico

```

echo nameserver 212.216.172.62 >/etc/resolv.conf

root@rella ~ # hostx www.gentoo.org

www.gentoo.org          A       38.99.64.201

www.gentoo.org          A       66.219.59.46

www.gentoo.org          A       204.225.92.144

```

----------

## makoomba

hai fatto una prova solo con il MASQ su ppp0 e nessun filtro ?

----------

## Ilvalle

si, 

ho provato prima  abilitando solo il MASQ su ppp0

poi ho letto su un altro thred qualcosa simile al mio problema

risolto inserendo le regole del HOWtoo che ho linkato poco sopra.

Paolo

----------

## makoomba

non vedo come aggiungere regole basate su DROP e REJECT possa risolvere il problema.

azzerando tutto il firewall, con policy ACCEPT e il MASQ su ppp0:

il server naviga ?

i client pingano ?

i client, con il dns che ti ho postato, risolvono ?

puoi fare un esempio di connessione che funziona sul server e non sui client ?

puoi postare l'output tethereal o tcpdump della connessione per il server e per i client ?

----------

## Ilvalle

Dunque, il server naviga ovunque, 

Ho eseguito un ssh sia da client che da server.

SERVER:

 funziona corretamente.

CLIENT:

mi risolve correttamente l'indirizzo, mi chiede utente e password, 

poi si inchioda, almeno quello che pare... dal terminale nn compare nulla

Come se scrivessi un url in firefox, poi nn appare nullla.

Ecco invece che se digito touch prova

nn mi appare nulla ;il terminale è sempre bloccato...

Poi se rieseguo un ssh dal server sulla medesima macchina, 

un bel ls e nei file ecco che compare il file 'prova'

Che roba!!! Proprio nn capisco

Ecco allora che ho pensato   :Very Happy:  faccio un tunnel sul proxy della mia facoltà 

ma nulla nn passa nulla nn riesco cmq a navigare

Spero di aver chiarito, 

Paolo

----------

## makoomba

tutto questo è molto strano....

quando dici che da win funziona, intendi il server o i client ?

----------

## Ilvalle

ciao, 

Quando win mi fa da server funziona anche sui client.

Con gentoo ho provato inoltre a utilizzare la mia macchina \

e succesivamente un'altra ancora, come server ma nn e' cambiato nulla.

Medesimo comportamento in entrambi i casi.

Paolo

----------

## makoomba

aggiungi

```
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
```

----------

## Ilvalle

ciao, 

ho provato ma non è cambiato nulla comunque. 

la prova l'ho effettuata sia con dns locale(dnsmasq avviato su server) , sia dns pubblico .

Paolo

----------

## Ilvalle

Ho provato ad utilizzare il comando 

```
adsl-start
```

presente nel pacchetto

```
*  net-dialup/rp-pppoe

      Latest version available: 3.5-r11

      Latest version installed: 3.5-r11

      Size of downloaded files: 856 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.roaringpenguin.com/

      Description: A user-mode PPPoE client and server suite for Linux

      License:     GPL-2

```

Insomma viene invocato 

```
adsl-connect

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

ipchains: protocol not available

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2

Plugin /etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2

```

Può centrare ?

la connessione funziona correttamente

Paolo

----------

## Ilvalle

Ho risolto, commentando il caricamento del plugin, per la connesione in kernel-mode

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

Paolo

----------

